# 2011 jr US Open Judo Championships



## Champ-Pain (Jul 18, 2011)

This past weekend - the 2011 jr US Open Judo Championships were held at the Ft. Lauderdale Convention Center. Team Champion only had 9 participants - compared to 19 last year, when we won 14 medals (7 Gold) and finished 3rd place team. 

This is what my team accomplished at this event:

Saturday - 
Antony "Tiger" Portal - Silver
Kristopher Garcilazo - Silver
Kevin "Spikey" Garcilazo - Bronze
David Agooglia - 2 wins & 2 losses - NO medal

Sunday -
Vincenz Napolitana - Gold
Angel Gambara - Silver
Javier Acosta - Silver
Lucas Vallee - 1 win & 2 losses - NO medal
Manny Cordoba - 0 wins & 2 losses - NO medal

Former students - Brian & Luis Abreu - both won Gold - BRIAN did so for the 4th consecutive time in a row.

This year we have no students sitting at the top of their division - only 1 in the top 3 of any division. We will not travel to Dallas Texas, this upcoming weekend for the jr Olympics, due to the bad economy and the fact that none of my students has a chance to make team USA - and represent at the jr Pan-Am. In 2009, we had 2 students ranked #1 - and in 2010, we had 1 ranked #1, 1 tied at #1, and another ranked #2. I'm a bit unsatisfied with this year's results - compared to the last couple of years - but I'm NOT at all disappointed... I blame myself for the drop off/down from 2009 & 2010 - so I will work harder with and for my students next year, in the hope I can be a better Instructor and coach - as well as making my students better competitors. 

Did anyone here on MT have a child or student attend the event? Please tell us your story. Thanks


----------

